# Crazy Arrows



## Scotty C- (Aug 11, 2012)

So lately I've been shooting quite a bit, and for the most part my shots are fairly straight, hitting about where I want them to. However, once in a while one of my arrows will get knocked way out of kilter and the back end will kinda 'fishtail' off in some random direction. Sometimes it goes left, sometimes right, and frequently it goes nose up. Obviously this isn't good, as it messes up the shot and drastically slows down the arrow.

What I'm wondering here is what are some of the common causes for this? I'm using Carbon Express Tunderstorm arrows with field tips, and a plain flatbow (unknown draw weight). I tried posting a link to the arrows, but I guess my post count is too low, cause the forum called me a spammer.

Also, while I'm here, would you guys happen to know if I can take my bow into say Sportsman's Warehouse and have them figure out what its draw weight is? The person who gave it to me didn't say, or maybe I just don't remember, so I don't know.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It could be several things causing a fishtailing arrow.
It could be a bad arrow. They have to be perfectly straight... including the nock and tip and there can be no fletching contact... unless you're using feathers or a Whisker Bisket-type rest. 
Take a magic marker and number your arrows... that way, you can tell if it's the same arrow that's off the mark.

It could be torque from your hand on the bow grip. Your hand position has to be the same from shot to shot. As in all areas of form, a muscle that is completely relaxed is the most repeatable... therefore, the most consistant. Fingers and both hands should be relaxed.

It could be just a bad release. It doesn't matter if you use fingers or a release aid... the release of the string has to be the same on every shot. The string should not touch any part of your chest at full draw.

Contact with clothing or an armguard can corkscrew an arrow.

Well, that's the best I can come up with off the top of my head... hope it helps.
Oh yeah... any store with an archery dept should be able to test your draw weight... free of charge.


----------



## Scotty C- (Aug 11, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks for the advice. I'll number my arrows like you said, and try narrowing down the problem later today.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good post from da shoe. On additional thing to check is if you have a bad arrow or two. Number the arrows and keep track of which ones are the flyers. Sometimes an arrow may be marginally bad and will fly good on a perfectly executed shot. But when your execution is a little off, it decides to leave the group and go off and play by itself. Sometimes you can twist the nock to align with another fletch and it will fix the problem. This is called nock tuning and is an essential step in the quest for the best accuracy possible.

However, it's much more likely that your form isn't as consistent as you would hope. With all bows, form consistency is one of the more important keys to accuracy. But with single string bows, form consistency is even more important. Draw the arrow back a little further or a little less and you end up with a different trajectory. Even a perfectly aimed shot has no hope of going where you want it to if every shot is flying on a different line.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

If the arrow is out of spec replace it,however i dont agree with numbering arrows it give us an excuse for bad form.jmho


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If the arrow is out of spec replace it,however i dont agree with numbering arrows it give us an excuse for bad form.jmho


I see what you're getting at, but it is easy to restrain yourself from looking if you try.



aread said:


> Good post from da shoe. On additional thing to check is if you have a bad arrow or two. Number the arrows and keep track of which ones are the flyers. Sometimes an arrow may be marginally bad and will fly good on a perfectly executed shot. But when your execution is a little off, it decides to leave the group and go off and play by itself. Sometimes you can twist the nock to align with another fletch and it will fix the problem. This is called nock tuning and is an essential step in the quest for the best accuracy possible.
> 
> However, it's much more likely that your form isn't as consistent as you would hope. With all bows, form consistency is one of the more important keys to accuracy. But with single string bows, form consistency is even more important. Draw the arrow back a little further or a little less and you end up with a different trajectory. Even a perfectly aimed shot has no hope of going where you want it to if every shot is flying on a different line.
> 
> ...


Well said, Allen and good info.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I number all my arrows. I just make sure the number is not where I can see it. Numbering your arrows and seeing the number can give your mind a pre-determined conclusion to the shot. The mind can do some funny things sometimes. I have in the course of years found and arrow or two that didn't hit whee it was supposed to.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If the arrow is out of spec replace it,however i dont agree with numbering arrows it give us an excuse for bad form.jmho


You are right. I understand and agree with your point. Definitely put the number where you don't see it unless you make an effort to look for it. 

The main reason that I number my arrows is for nock tuning. I've found this to be one of the more effective ways to shrink groups. 

Of course, it's not a replacement for good form, just an enhancement.

Allen


----------



## Scotty C- (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, I didn't realize this thread got so many replies. Thanks for the feedback, guys! I think I found that the problem was my nock had gotten twisted out of place and was causing the hard fletching on my arrows to smack the bow handle. After the problem continued to get worse, it became obvious what was happening.


----------

